# "Pictorial" of progress  Nachos Cut  for a 6 pack



## NordicNacho (Jan 2, 2008)

Will be using compounds, Diet, and Hit Sprints to get the 6 pack I want


and get rid of the love handles

Going to the gym now. 








drug of choice


----------



## NordicNacho (Jan 2, 2008)

night time fat burner













inspiration


----------



## fufu (Jan 2, 2008)

You have made very good progress so far(from the pics in your last journal), keep it up.


----------



## NordicNacho (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks for the kind words fufu


Did some Yoga this morning man does it really make you feel good.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 3, 2008)

How about those effing Sooners?


----------



## NordicNacho (Jan 3, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> How about those effing Sooners?



They will be good next year.  These bowl games are for shits and gigles


Im a UCLA fan I'll have to find some pics


----------



## NordicNacho (Jan 3, 2008)

look at that belly.  that was a little over a year ago






last year when we beat USC


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 3, 2008)

I just thought the Big 12 and Oklahoma was way better than they obviously were.  I lost money, so I'm bitter.  Ha.

A UCLA fan who isn't azn?  No way.


----------



## NordicNacho (Jan 3, 2008)

I like LSU over Ohio State

BIG


Big 10 blows


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 3, 2008)

LSU by 4 is the line.  I think they cover that with ease, but then again I thought Oklahoma would beat West VA.  I go to a Big Ten school and in football, it's a conference with talent similar to the MAC in my opinion.


----------



## NordicNacho (Jan 4, 2008)

I did 100 pull ups yesterday sets of 10

and 2 yoga sessions


----------



## NordicNacho (Jan 8, 2008)

Went swimming today and did yoga yesterday.

might do abs tonight


----------



## NordicNacho (Jan 9, 2008)

going swimming tonight.

new hair cut


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 9, 2008)

creepy pic..


----------



## NordicNacho (Jan 11, 2008)

Its working












hitting the pool in a few min


----------



## NordicNacho (Jan 12, 2008)

Did yoga today for a hour feels great


----------



## goob (Jan 12, 2008)

Haha Busted!^^^^^  That fish won't last long.

Bet you just do yoga for the chicks in your class......


----------



## NordicNacho (Jan 12, 2008)

Lot of cute Girls in the class but thats just icing on the cake the yoga classes are about the only thing I do at my 24 hour fitnness club I Like Ballys for weights because no one is there.

Yoga is almost like a drug you feel so good afterwards alot better then after you lift


----------



## fufu (Jan 12, 2008)

post yoga euphoria is definitely good.


----------



## NordicNacho (Jan 12, 2008)

fufu said:


> post yoga euphoria is definitely good.




only thing I could compare it to is haveing a very good tasting, huge meal and then smoking cig afterwards, or having great sex and then the cig afterwards.  Yoga is the bomb 

just bliss


----------



## fufu (Jan 12, 2008)

especially with all the ladies with great bodies surrounding you...mmmm


----------



## danzik17 (Jan 12, 2008)

Brb signing up for yoga.


----------



## NordicNacho (Jan 15, 2008)

Went swimming this morning for 40 minutes

its really working


----------



## NordicNacho (Jan 16, 2008)

Went out last night and had 2 pints 






love this pic


----------

